
The “Double-Checked Locking Is Broken” Declaration - luu
http://www.cs.umd.edu/~pugh/java/memoryModel/DoubleCheckedLocking.html
======
nwatson
An easy fix in JDK5 and beyond is listed at the bottom of the article. Pretty
much a non-issue these days.

